# Wyndham Points = RCI Points?



## dmann921

Newbie here... I am considering purchasing a Wyndham timeshare off of eBay that has 228,000 pts that comes with a free RCI membership.

If I don't use the points for a Wyndham resort, I assume I could convert them to RCI Points for the same number of points? 

With the ability to use RCI points, I read you could book a trip with the RCI Last Call feature (less than 45 days) for a maximum of 9k pts? If that is the case, then I could possibly book 20+ trips a year. This sounds too good to be true, there must be some catch to this? i.e. very difficult to book a trip with the resort of your choice within that 45 day timeframe? What am I missing here, do a lot of you take advantage of that 45 day feature? or should I use the points for a Wyndham resort?

Still learning this timeshare stuff. If anyone could shed some light on this, I would appreciate it. Thanks for your time.


----------



## vacationhopeful

dmann921 said:


> Newbie here...
> If I don't use the points for a Wyndham resort, I assume I could convert them to RCI Points for the same number of points?



*Assumption is totally wrong! You only have a membership in RCI Weeks.*

Keep reading.


----------



## ampaholic

Comparing Wyndham points and RCI points is like comparing apples and surfboards - there is no point of reference. They are totally unrelated except for having the word "points" in their name.

Clear your head - there are at least 10 different points programs in the timeshare world and only a few specific ones trade with each other.

:zzz:


----------



## siesta

Wyndham points can be deposited into rci weeks, 143000 gets a 1br in prime season, 224000 a 2br in prime season. Check the wyndham boards, read the member directory, and utilize the tug search feature before you buy anything.


----------



## ronparise

as Linda says your assumptions are wrong. RCI points and Wyndham points are different currencies and there is no conversion between the two. so forget about the 9000 point reservations

With a Wyndham points account you get RCI weeks account but to use it for Wyndham exchanges you dont deposit weeks, you deposit Wyndham points

You deposit your Wyndham points and use them in RCI weeks according to this schedule.

As Linda said.."keep reading", I might add "there is no free lunch"

In my opinion the best use of Wyndham points is in the Wyndham system. RCI is for those special cases where you need to be somewhere where Wyndham dosent have a resort or availability, or if you find yourself in a use 'em or lose 'em situation at the end of the year


----------



## dmann921

Thanks for the clarifications... I see that there is still a lot I have to learn.


----------



## puppymommo

dmann921 said:


> Thanks for the clarifications... I see that there is still a lot I have to learn.



Take your time.  There is alot to absorb.  And once you think you understand it all,  they change something!


----------



## vacationhopeful

dmann921 said:


> Thanks for the clarifications... I see that there is still a lot I have to learn.



The common wisdom here on TUG is 6 (SIX) months of reading and learning BEFORE you buy ANY timeshare. It also recommended that you rent 2 different timeshare systems YOU might be interested in. I have a resort were I would rather stay than another resort 5 miles away. I have chain resorts a mile away from each other and they are very different. Some of it is location, but a lot of it is the guests who stay at each.

Buy is easy compare to unloading a turkey. :ignore:


----------



## espritv8

I'm looking at the worldwide points chart Ron posted. This good for any RCI resort? 

We are looking to buy Wyndham points mainly to travel overseas, is it worth it in your opinion?


----------



## Ron98GT

siesta said:


> Wyndham points can be deposited into rci weeks, 143000 gets a 1br in prime season, 224000 a 2br in prime season. Check the wyndham boards, read the member directory, and utilize the tug search feature before you buy anything.


Wrong!  RCI Weeks.


----------



## Ron98GT

ronparise said:


> as Linda says your assumptions are wrong. RCI points and Wyndham points are different currencies and there is no conversion between the two. so forget about the 9000 point reservations
> 
> With a Wyndham points account you get RCI weeks account but to use it for Wyndham exchanges you dont deposit weeks, you deposit Wyndham points
> 
> You deposit your Wyndham points and use them in RCI weeks according to this schedule.
> 
> As Linda said.."keep reading", I might add "there is no free lunch"
> 
> In my opinion the best use of Wyndham points is in the Wyndham system. RCI is for those special cases where you need to be somewhere where Wyndham dosent have a resort or availability, or if you find yourself in a use 'em or lose 'em situation at the end of the year



Nice/Useful Post :whoopie:


----------

